# Cloth Hammock in with Mice OK??



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought a cute little cloth hammock that can hang from the cage and the mice can crawl in it and sleep or hang out. It's a very soft material but it came with a warning that supervision is required in case the pet chews it up.

Well, my mice immediately liked to start chewing on it and I'm not sure if that's ok. I'm affraid they may swallow the threads and get sick yet I've seen U-Tube videos of other Mice owners with items made of cloth in their cage. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the only issue I've come across with fine thread is when the strands get wrapped tightly and invisibly round the toes which swell and drop off if not noticed.Babies in the nest can be damaged easily losing whole feet.Probably nylon is the culprit.


----------



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Sarah,
I don't know why but this material seems to be telling my girls to "CHEW ME". So I'm going to only put it in there under my close supervision until I see how far they go in destroying it and if the threads will create a problem for them. I just hope they won't eat the threads.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

curtains seem to go down well :x


----------



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

SarahC said:


> curtains seem to go down well :x


I bet they do. And what is it with their fascination with my shirt sleeves. They climb half way up, look down, get scared of the height, and carefully crawl back down.

I'm still amazed at the level of their curiosity. They IMMEDIATELY sniff, inspect, crawl on, bite, chew on, and dig under any new item you put in their cage. It takes a lot to get me to laugh out loud but these girls are constantly making me bust out laughing at the silly things they do. The pop-corning is absolutely priceless though!


----------

